
How ‘truth decay’ is harming America’s recovery - hhs
https://www.vox.com/2020/5/14/21257661/coronavirus-masks-facts-data-truth-decay-rand
======
vanniv
Funny to see this from Vox, one of the least-true media outlets in America

